
John Doerr of Kleiner Perkins on entrepreneurship - dshah
http://venturehacks.com/articles/intuit
======
jgill
I realized long ago that sometimes the one to build the ship isn’t necessarily
the best captain. I’ve used the analogy a few times because it points out the
difference in skills needed to perform the set of tasks involved in starting
and running a company. I have no problem admitting that I’m not sure that most
entrepreneurs are capable of doing one or the other or both (or even if they
should from a cost/benefit or value add perspective).

How do you/did you know when it’s time to bring in someone else to manage the
venture you created (at least from an operational perspective)?

